# Are Kali/Escrima Rattan sticks waterproof?



## realg7 (Sep 11, 2016)

I practice a lot Outdoors near streams and rivers and today I will be practicing in the water with my Rattan sticks I'm hoping they don't get waterlogged wondering if this is waterproof LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Sep 11, 2016)

Rattan is porous and will absorb water but will dry. Very strong possibility of warpage while wet and drying... can be straighten if you have the time to spend while it drys.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 12, 2016)

Some sticks are coated with plastic, but yeah, mostly what DannyT just said.


----------

